# Snapper Hi-Vac 2-cycle push mower sprays gas out of primer bulb hole



## zerobombz (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi, i have a snapper Hi-Vac 2 cycle 4hp mower that was given to me because it doesn't run. The engine is a tecuseh TVS840. the first thing i did was put the mixed gas in it, when i filled it gas started to pour out of the hole in the primer buld. when trying to start it there was very little compression. also the pull feels a bit hard when the piston is almost fully towards the sparkplug. i've got the engine off the mower now and took off the carbureator. the floater was sticking a little bit so i cleaned the carb and noww that much seems ok. i have not started on the actual engine yet. anyone know what would cause these problems? the gas out the primer was due to the carb floater i'm guessin, but i'm not too experienced with these, 2-cycle engines.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

If the float was stuck gas would be comming out of the end of the carb.(where the air filter fits on)Some carbs.are desined to run with a primmer bulb thats got a hole in the end.If yours is one of these,your carb.still has a clog somewhere.I don't have any Tecumseh books to tell.Maybe someone else will help you out on this.But if the primmer bulb does not supposed to have a hole in it,that will keep the engine from running.It can't hold a prime and the engine is sucking air and not gas.


----------



## zerobombz (Jun 21, 2005)

i believe the carb is suppose to have a hole in it, here is a link to the manual pdf, http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf , look at page 11.








that is what the bulb looks like


----------

